# Univeristy info And PR rules



## khaled.romel

Pls let me know the top 10 universities based on Finance/Commerce subject in Australia.
Moreover,my another question is that: If i finish my Masters degree there,should i get the PR easily/without any problem???I am planning to move there with my wife from Bangladesh.


----------



## Wanderer

A lot of universities run finance/commerce but it is a foolish move to consider studying just to get PR.
It is a separate visa to a student visa and you should look at eligibility and costs for both.


----------

